# Smuggs Sunday 03/14/2013



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2013)

I was up at Smuggs today the 13th. Very good. Amazing coverage. Upper mountain trails excellent, mid-mountain good, lower mountain a bit funky/crusty. They opened Liftline at noon (except the steepest middle pitch) which was great and I was in the trees most of the day, surprised by what was still doable.

Any ways, back for more tomorrow on the 14th for their closing day. I have an extra voucher I can offer up if anyone wants to join me for some turns. No charge on the ticket, only looking for company. Need to know before 9:30pm tonight when I log off as I won't check in during the A.M.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2013)

Interested.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Interested.


Check your PMs.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 15, 2013)

Missed this. I would have loved to meet up. I was at Smuggs yesterday too and was surprised at how good it was. Fresh tracks in the birthday bowls...I wouldn't call it powder but it was fresh!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 15, 2013)

We spent much of our time on sterling because of the visibility on Madonna (my glasses kept fogging up!), but we did hit lift line twice!  What a great day.  Where are the bowls you are talking about (it was my first trip to smuggs...)?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 15, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> We spent much of our time on sterling because of the visibility on Madonna (my glasses kept fogging up!), but we did hit lift line twice!  What a great day.  Where are the bowls you are talking about (it was my first trip to smuggs...)?



RivercOil didn't show you?

BB's are a pretty large area of chutes and glades which aren't marked on the map although hardly a secret. They lead down into the Notch and you end up on 108. Access via Sterling lift or skin up the hiking trail called Sterling Pond trail or the Long Trail.

Prime skiing. Very wide open glades in some areas.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 15, 2013)

He did tell me about that, but if he called it BB, I didn't hear him!  There looks like there's a lot of awesome stuff to be had at Smuggs!  Perhaps I/we should look you up next time...  I'd love a good tour guide!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 15, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> He did tell me about that, but if he called it BB, I didn't hear him!  There looks like there's a lot of awesome stuff to be had at Smuggs!  Perhaps I/we should look you up next time...  I'd love a good tour guide!



Some people call the area the "Back Bowls" and some say "Birthday Bowls".  I prefer Birthday Bowls because back bowls sounds like we are ripping off Vail or something. 

Anyway, I'd be happy to show you some of the cool stuff up there. The entire Mansfield/Smugglers notch region has become my favorite place to ski in VT.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 15, 2013)

The entire Mansfield/Smugglers notch region has become my favorite place to ski in VT.

I can understand why.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 15, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> The entire Mansfield/Smugglers notch region has become my favorite place to ski in VT.
> 
> I can understand why.



Too bad they are not officially connected anymore.  Would be the best ski complex east of the Mississippi.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Too bad they are not officially connected anymore.  Would be the best ski complex east of the Mississippi.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


You can still ski from Stowe to Smuggs or visa versa. Problem is Stowe doesn't sell a single ride ticket anymore so it's cost prohibitive to buy a Stowe ticket then buy a ticket to ski Smuggs. Smuggs does sell a single ride ticket for $14. As far as I know Stowe & Smuggs have never been "officially" connected.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Smuggs does sell a single ride ticket for $14. As far as I know Stowe & Smuggs have never been "officially" connected.



Actually 12 dollars! I get a single ride frequently and did so yesterday. Sometimes I head up Madonna then traverse (sometimes bushwhack) the ridge from madonna to sterling and hang out on the pond, eat lunch, jump the big drop back there and then hike up and over towards Stowe and ski into the bowls, skate out on 108 back to Smuggs. Makes for fun and cheap day or 1/2 day of skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Actually 12 dollars! I get a single ride frequently and did so yesterday. Sometimes I head up Madonna then traverse (sometimes bushwhack) the ridge from madonna to sterling and hang out on the pond, eat lunch, jump the big drop back there and then hike up and over towards Stowe and ski into the bowls, skate out on 108 back to Smuggs. Makes for fun and cheap day or 1/2 day of skiing.



Yeah but the whole idea of doing that back in the daY was to ski from Stowe to Smuggs to save at least an hour drive from points south.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2013)

It was fantastic up there both days this weekend. Man, I love Smuggs! Too bad you didn't see my post, would have been great to ski with you.



Huck_It_Baby said:


> RivercOil didn't show you?


I didn't know what the gullies were looking like. Given the weather recently, I should have assumed they were still solid. But I was a touch concerned there might have been some open brooks by now. Probably needless caution. Also, I found the natural snow at lower elevation was quite nasty so I assumed the ski out would be pretty bad just before the road. The skiing was really good on the main hill any ways.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2013)

Liftline under Madonna.  We were able to get this twice.  I can still feel my legs burning 2 days later.  That must mean Riverc0il and I had a good day...!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> It was fantastic up there both days this weekend. Man, I love Smuggs! Too bad you didn't see my post, would have been great to ski with you.
> 
> 
> I didn't know what the gullies were looking like. Given the weather recently, I should have assumed they were still solid. But I was a touch concerned there might have been some open brooks by now. Probably needless caution. Also, I found the natural snow at lower elevation was quite nasty so I assumed the ski out would be pretty bad just before the road. The skiing was really good on the main hill any ways.



Yeah it would have been fun. Maybe another time. My season isn't over yet!

There was plenty of snow in the notch until the very end of the run out on 108 but I never had to remove my skis. The last few hundred vertical of the descent had a notable difference in snow pack however. This coming weekend I doubt if the road will have any snow on it at all.

I think it might be wise to look for turns across the street on the Chin. That extra elevation could make a big difference from here on out.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 16, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 8717
> Liftline under Madonna.  We were able to get this twice.  I can still feel my legs burning 2 days later.  That must mean Riverc0il and I had a good day...!



I love the runs under the lifts at Smuggs! Tons of great rocks to throw yourself off!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2013)

I emailed Steve to say I might be up for Stowe this weekend.  I'm not sure if he's into it or not...!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 16, 2013)

***EDIT- Meant to quote Steamboat's last post here***

True but I still love that I can get a single ride at Smuggs. I wish more resorts did this.

It's not that bad of a hike between the two resorts in my opinion. The notch road sees a lot of skier and hiker traffic and it's always packed down.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about Stowe for this coming weekend. I have a voucher and they are a strong candidate since they are closing this weekend IIRC. But if conditions are fab, I might go for a hike/climb instead. We'll see how things look later this week.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 16, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I emailed Steve to say I might be up for Stowe this weekend.  I'm not sure if he's into it or not...!





riverc0il said:


> I'm thinking about Stowe for this coming weekend. I have a voucher and they are a strong candidate since they are closing this weekend IIRC. But if conditions are fab, I might go for a hike/climb instead. We'll see how things look later this week.



Let me know guys. I'll be up there.

Currently winds are looking calmer on Sunday.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got the green light to head north on Sunday (don't think Saturday is an option for me...).  RC is still up in the air on his destination...!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm also considering Jay for Sunday.  I have a 2 for 1 voucher that I'd like to put to use.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 19, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I've got the green light to head north on Sunday (don't think Saturday is an option for me...). RC is still up in the air on his destination...!





Savemeasammy said:


> I'm also considering Jay for Sunday.  I have a 2 for 1 voucher that I'd like to put to use.



Sunday looks like the nicer day for sure. Jay is awesome in the spring (and anytime) but Mansfield is calling my name.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 19, 2013)

Are you going to spend most of your day hiking to the top, or just a few runs?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Apr 19, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are you going to spend most of your day hiking to the top, or just a few runs?



If I buy a lift ticket I'll probably ski the resort all morning and then hike up to the chin late AM or early PM. It partly depends on snow conditions. It's supposed to be cold up there Saturday night so Sunday morning could be pretty firm/icey.  Hopefully the sun comes out and softens things up by lunch time.

With the gondola closed it takes longer to get up and over to the chin. It makes it a little harder to make top to bottom laps.


----------

